
Ask HN: How can I build a Twitter bot that tweets my past tweets? - tai_hn
I want to have something like [this account](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;NavalBot).
======
marketgod
You can use the Twitter API. Get a list of all tweets, store them to a
database/flat file, then randomly tweet each one using a SQL select. That's
how I'd do it. The reason for the database/flat file is because sometimes you
may have more tweets than the API can pull.

~~~
jtloong
They could also download their Twitter archive which is just a csv
[https://help.twitter.com/en/managing-your-account/how-to-
dow...](https://help.twitter.com/en/managing-your-account/how-to-download-
your-twitter-archive)

------
siquick
Zapier can do it with zero coding

[https://zapier.com/apps/twitter/integrations](https://zapier.com/apps/twitter/integrations)

------
cristianexer
I suggest you to use Chrome extensions. Use JavaScript to capture the buttons
and create events for your specific actions. Use some async/await to create
some delay between actions. I hope it helped. :D

